# Current Gas Cost per Liter in Germany?



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

Anyone know what the current cost for gas is in Germany for premium fuel?
It's way over $4 here... must be $10 soon in Germany! :thumbdwn:


----------



## allanak (Dec 3, 2010)

At one gas station I recall paying 1.72 Euro/liter. According to Google, 1.72 Euro = 2.5496 USD today which comes to about $10.20/gal. They weren't all that high, but even at 1.50 Euro/liter (don't remember seeing it that low) you're looking at $8.90/gal. It *almost* makes you think twice about hauling ass on the autobahn


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

allanak said:


> At one gas station I recall paying 1.72 Euro/liter. According to Google, 1.72 Euro = 2.5496 USD today which comes to about $10.20/gal. They weren't all that high, but even at 1.50 Euro/liter (don't remember seeing it that low) you're looking at $8.90/gal. It *almost* makes you think twice about hauling ass on the autobahn


*almost* ....but not quite!


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

allanak said:


> At one gas station I recall paying 1.72 Euro/liter. According to Google, 1.72 Euro = 2.5496 USD today which comes to about $10.20/gal. They weren't all that high, but even at 1.50 Euro/liter (don't remember seeing it that low) you're looking at $8.90/gal. It *almost* makes you think twice about hauling ass on the autobahn


WOW... for the E9x with a 16.1/61 (US gal/liters) that is over $160 for a full fill-up!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just wish the Dollar would stop falling.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Over the last few weeks I've been putting together Google Maps for every day of our trip. Google Maps also projects the cost of fuel for a given route. That's been pretty shocking! One I recall was driving from Rothenberg back to Munich and the projected fuel cost was $53! Since our airfare and hotels are being covered mostly by loyalty points, fuel will be the highest cost of our trip, by far.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Me530 said:


> I just wish the Dollar would stop falling.


So our exports will decrease, and unemployment will rise? Yes we may pay more for gas, but a falling dollar does help exports, and lowers our debt (relatively speaking). Look at the big picture - you pay more for a 1 week vacation, but you reap the benefits for a lot longer overall. For example, a large part of the stock market rally is driven by USD depreciation.

I'd like it both ways as well - but it's not going to happen.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> So our exports will decrease, and unemployment will rise? Yes we may pay more for gas, but a falling dollar does help exports, and lowers our debt (relatively speaking). Look at the big picture - you pay more for a 1 week vacation, but you reap the benefits for a lot longer overall. For example, a large part of the stock market rally is driven by USD depreciation.
> 
> I'd like it both ways as well - but it's not going to happen.


Ok, I wish the dollar would massively rebound May 27th through June 10th and then go back into the toilet.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm OK with that as long as that happens on May 10!


----------



## gcreese (Feb 24, 2009)

I was driving around Germany a week ago, and gas prices continue to be much higher than they are in the U.S. (as they have been for years). It helps explain why many people have company cars in Germany--they need the money they've saved by not buying a car to pay for the gas.

I was filling up at a gas station in Hohenschwangau, and a fellow came over and said to me, "You're really using that stuff?" I was like, "Huh?" It was labeled 95+10--I'd picked it because it was the right octane and wasn't diesel. It turns out that's the German version of 10% ethanol--which I guess is new in Germany. He was clearly skeptical, asking me, "Have you ever used it before?" (Flustered, I replied, "No," which he had a good chuckle over. I was figuring he was asking about the brand of gasoline, not about the 10% ethanol part). He said, "There's been a lot of debate about that stuff." He did admit, however, "It certainly is cheaper." So you may be able to save a little money by looking for that.


----------



## tukluc (Jan 7, 2011)

I was in Munich about a week and half ago and it ranged from ~1.55 to 1.60 /liter (Euro).


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You also have to consider that Germans (and other Europeans) pay these prices day in, day out. And if they can afford it...


----------



## 11gt535 (Jan 16, 2011)

My old accounting professor used to say that he couldn't wait for the day he had to write a check to the IRS for $1,000,000. This isn't exactly the same, but there are much greater tragedies than having to buy gas in Europe in order to tour it in your new car. Just saying.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

As I say to the wife - we're amongst the wealthiest in one of the most wealthy countries on earth - give me a real complaint.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I travel to the United Kingdom a lot on company business, and I know that the average person who works at my company there gets paid a lot less than the equivalent person here in the USA. The cost of "petrol" is about three times higher in the UK than in the USA, so I'm sure that they struggle a lot more than we do to make ends meet. As Chrischeung says, we don't have a lot to complain about!


----------



## Lawrence335 (Aug 17, 2010)

Last ED the cost of gas was $1,257.26 for 21 days. Probably would cost less if I kept the speed down on the Autobahn. But being able to pass police cars at 225 kms is priceless!


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

allanak said:


> It *almost* makes you think twice about hauling ass on the autobahn


The way I see it a tank of in Germany is still cheaper than a getting a ticket in the U.S., and no risk of jail as long as you get your ya-yas out in an unrestricted zone.


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

Has anyone had an issue with using credit-cards at the gas stations? I read somewhere that they only use cards with chips in them at the self-serve pumps?


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

bruceb73 said:


> Has anyone had an issue with using credit-cards at the gas stations? I read somewhere that they only use cards with chips in them at the self-serve pumps?


It is mostly an issue with paying at the pump... paying inside I've never had an issue.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

bruceb73 said:


> Has anyone had an issue with using credit-cards at the gas stations? I read somewhere that they only use cards with chips in them at the self-serve pumps?


My experience is that almost all manned stations, especially those at rest stops on the autoroute, will take your M/C or Visa. When I was in Switzerland I was looking for a manned station in Zurich to fill up. I found one, but they would not take credit cards without the chip. The attendant asked me if I had an American Express card. Evidently, they will take AMEX cards without a chip. Well, it worked. I'm not sure if that is Europe wide, Swiss wide, or just that particular station. I'll try it next month and find out.


----------



## 11gt535 (Jan 16, 2011)

My AMEX no chip worked for every gas station we stopped at in Germany, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Belgium, and the Netherlands when we walked in. The only thing that wouldn't take our chip-less cards were train ticket machines. I've run into cash-only gas in small town Italy before.


----------



## NoVaCabrioFan (May 15, 2011)

Given the cost of gas do we get a full tank when we pick up the car at the Welt?


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

NoVaCabrioFan said:


> Given the cost of gas do we get a full tank when we pick up the car at the Welt?


No, you only get 1/4 of a tank. They do give you a map to the closest gas stations though. I think it has something to do about the storage of the vehicle in the building and the amount of gas that would be in all of the cars.


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

Andrews335ic said:


> It is mostly an issue with paying at the pump... paying inside I've never had an issue.


Same here, I was expecting to find some pay at the pump stations, but didn't come across one while in Germany or Austria. Never had any problems with my regular old Visa card at any place.

(Just make sure your credit card company knows you'll be traveling or they'll block the card. Happened to me in Spain a few months ago...forgot to let them know ahead of time.)


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

Fuel prices are hovering around Euro 1.70 a liter (just paid Euro 1.67 per liter for Super+ in Mannheim). The Dollar is rebounding a bit and is expected to push back towards $1.30 to the Euro.

Careful on the Super E10, better off with Super (which is actually 5% ethanol) and the same price Huge stink over here on the E10 distribution, same price as Super, but a 5 to 10% drop in mileage with a corresponding drop in emissions of 3%. Can't speak to the emissions, but the mileage drop is personal knowledge, and went back to Super+ to restore the crispness to the engine. Manu stations are dropping Super E10 due to the backlash over it.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

ChuckE89 said:


> Fuel prices are hovering around Euro 1.70 a liter (just paid Euro 1.67 per liter for Super+ in Mannheim). The Dollar is rebounding a bit and is expected to push back towards $1.30 to the Euro.
> 
> Careful on the Super E10, better off with Super (which is actually 5% ethanol) and the same price Huge stink over here on the E10 distribution, same price as Super, but a 5 to 10% drop in mileage with a corresponding drop in emissions of 3%. Can't speak to the emissions, but the mileage drop is personal knowledge, and went back to Super+ to restore the crispness to the engine. Manu stations are dropping Super E10 due to the backlash over it.


A little help please. The last I remember unleaded gas (green pump handle) came as Super 95 and Super 98, and the F10 should take Super 98? I'm not familiar with Super E10 or Super +.


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

Wine-O said:


> A little help please. The last I remember unleaded gas (green pump handle) came as Super 95 and Super 98, and the F10 should take Super 98? I'm not familiar with Super E10 or Super +.


Differances in brand designations, I only use Esso, so...

Super is the same as Super 95, both are 5% Ethanol, 95 octane
Super E10, is also 95 octane, but 10% ethanol
Super + is 98 octane, 5% Ethanol
No leaded fuel is sold in Germany, or the EU I think
All diesel is 8% bio-diesel

Interesting reading on how NOT to market a new fuel...

http://www.thelocal.de/tag/E10


----------



## Donny (Jul 4, 2009)

Last ED I noticed that there some Shell stations in Germany, will my shell card be accepted at these stations?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

RustySTL said:


> Same here, I was expecting to find some pay at the pump stations, but didn't come across one while in Germany or Austria. Never had any problems with my regular old Visa card at any place.


Same for us in Germany, Austria, and Switzerland. Just pump your gas and then go inside to pay. (Say "Tankstelle eins" (one) or zwei, drie, vier, funf, sechs, sieben, or acht. They'll probably respond in English to your feeble attempt to speak German!)

We paid €1.649/liter for either Super 95 or SuperPlus 98 for our fill-ups the first week (same price for both). It was €1.41 in Innsbruck (gas is much cheaper in Austria, Rolf had told us this) and €1.629 in France (This was for Super 95 + E10). Gas prices fell the second week and we paid €1.629, €1.609, and €1.599 for the last three fill-ups in Germany. I don't remember where, but at one Tankstelle we could also have chosen SuperPlus 101!


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I paid 1.629 this afternoon for Super95 ... at a station On the Autobahn from Munich to Garmisch/Mittenwald. 

The hotel owner told me gas is much cheaper in Austria.


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch dpritchett!

I'll make sure to fly through Germany with the M3, cause 14mpg + 1.62 is insane.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I filled up twice. First time cost me $125, and second time $129. Both times I was running with only 80 kms until empty.

My only rationalization is that I am on vacation.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

CarSwami said:


> I travel to the United Kingdom a lot on company business, and I know that the average person who works at my company there gets paid a lot less than the equivalent person here in the USA. The cost of "petrol" is about three times higher in the UK than in the USA, so I'm sure that they struggle a lot more than we do to make ends meet. As Chrischeung says, we don't have a lot to complain about!


Regular is about £1.37 / litre or about $8.60 per US gallon. Diesel and premium are close to $9 for an American gallon.

On the other hand our MINI Cooper doesn't use nearly as much fuel as our X3 did. The Cooper uses regular, not the premium we put in the X3. We drive less too so we spend less on fuel than we did in Atlanta.

We have made some lifestyle adjustments though. A big one is that we eat dinner out a lot less then we did in the US. Most of the local restaurants are expensive and not very good.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Best to have a Honda Civic Si around as well for basic commuting trips around town. It consumes half the amount of fuel my M3 consumes.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

SD 335is said:


> Say "Tankstelle eins" (one) or zwei, drie, vier, funf, sechs, sieben, or acht. They'll probably respond in English to your feeble attempt to speak German!)


Better say "Tank*säule*" instead of "Tankstelle", as Tankstelle means the entire gas station (... might well explain the english replies ). 
Or even better, simply say "Nummer eins / zwei / drei ..." etc.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

So Germany is more expensive for gas than Austria. How about Switzerland and Italy? How do they compare?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

admranger said:


> So Germany is more expensive for gas than Austria. How about Switzerland and Italy? How do they compare?


We filled up once in Switzerland. Price was CHF 1.790/liter for Super 95. This is equivalent to €1.45, so about €0.24/liter cheaper that we paid for most of our gas in Germany. The equivalent price in US dollars is just about $7.95/gallon.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> We filled up once in Switzerland. Price was CHF 1.790/liter for Super 95. This is equivalent to €1.45, so about €0.24/liter cheaper that we paid for most of our gas in Germany. The equivalent price in US dollars is just about $7.95/gallon.


They make it up from your toll


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Prost said:


> They make it up from your toll


We paid ***8364;32 for the Swiss vignette, a little more than 4 times what we paid for the Austrian vigneette (***8364;7.90), and we were in Switzerland for 3 days. It was about what we paid for an entree at a good restaurant. I didn't think that it was outrageous. We paid in Euros because we didn't have any Swiss francs, in fact, we didn't even realize that were in Switzerland. After leaving Füssen we drove for awhile and then apparently we were briefly in Austria and then we were in Switzerland. We didn't see any border signs or anything indicating that we were about to enter Switzerland but the traffic signs changed and we noticed that most of the license plates were Swiss. We pulled off at the next exit in St. Gallen because I didn't want to risk the steep fines for driving without a vignette.

This was in sharp contrast to when we drove from Munich to Salzburg and it seemed like every exit for at least 10 km from Austria there were signs saying "Get your Austrian vignette here!" (in German, of course!).


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Any figure for this month (Sept.)?


----------



## Tnelly (Mar 13, 2011)

I remember a tank would be about 80 Euros. Sooooo expensive.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

good gas is about 1,65 per liter for SP98, I paid 1,55 for premium diesel in a 120d rental. Cheap diesel is 1,35 on the Autobahn and in Berlin-Mitte. (Euros)


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Meiac09 said:


> good gas is about 1,65 per liter for SP98, I paid 1,55 for premium diesel in a 120d rental. Cheap diesel is 1,35 on the Autobahn and in Berlin-Mitte. (Euros)


What is the requirement for 535i and Z435is? 95 or 98?


----------



## RichQY (Oct 21, 2007)

Prost said:


> What is the requirement for 535i and Z435is? 95 or 98?


The manual recommends 91 aki and 89 aki minimum. I just used 95 for cruising.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

RichQY said:


> The manual recommends 91 aki and 89 aki minimum. I just used 95 for cruising.


But I heard the 95 in Europe is different then 95 in US (if we have that)


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Geat thead and I agree with Chris; we ae very fortunate.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

they are different. Basically in Europe it is all (I think) above BMW minimum, but I'm going to get better gas because I'm expecting much higher performance on the A9 than I would beating up and down the interstate in SC.

Watch out, because the back-asswards Greens have put "Erdgas" everywhere. Make sure you don't get anything that says E10 if you plan on keeping your car any amount of time, and especially if you have a turbo


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

RON Octane Rating [EUR] x 0.95 = AKI Octane Rating [US]

95 RON Octane x 0.95 = 90.3 AKI Octane
98 RON Octane x 0.95 = 93.1 AKI Octane

As mentioned above - stay away from anything labeled* E10*. Personal experience shows a noticeable loss of power and about a 9% reduction in mileage [this on a 2009 BMW Z4 sDrive30i]


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

ChuckE89 said:


> RON Octane Rating [EUR] x 0.95 = AKI Octane Rating [US]
> 
> 95 RON Octane x 0.95 = 90.3 AKI Octane
> 98 RON Octane x 0.95 = 93.1 AKI Octane
> ...


While not a fan of E10, out here in the West that's all you can get so I just filled up and didn't worry about it. I get 91 octane here in Vegas and California (and Arizona). It's that or walk so I fill up with it and drive. The ECU adapts. I wish I'd be able to pump some nice 93 octane into my vehicles, but I can't out here. Life goes on.

Of course you'll get lower mpg w/E10 as it has less BTUs per gallon than gasoline. However, the price difference is about equal to the decrease in mileage (over in Europe). I challenge your butt dyno to be accurate enough to tell if you have E10 or "pure" gasoline, but if it makes you happy, go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

The biggest issue when E10 was fielded in Europe is that there was no difference in the price between the original "Super" and "Super E10", don't mind the loss of mileage but like almost everyone else, though there should have been enough of a price difference to make up for it.

Not sure how much of a change in performance there actually was, but knowing what was in the tank can't help but influence what you feel on the "Butt-Dyno".


----------

